# Beijing Zungu 6. Alcohol And Ebay Strike Again.



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Once again, beer + eBay = weird watch. Here's my latest acquisition, a Beijing Zungu 6 which cost me about (look away now Chris) Â£130.

It's actually a jolly nice and high quality piece.

The movement is a thing of beauty with blued screws and swirly decoration things. It's currently running at -10s a day which is pretty good. I messed about with it in all sorts of positions on my timegrapher and it never deviated by more than +/- 2s which it has to be said is exceptional.

The dial has a bloody lovely sunburst silver effect with an embossed logo. Lume is excellent. The only quality issue of the entire watch (and I'm being VERY anal here) is that one of the dial batons is ever so slightly off.

The bracelet is reasonable quality though certainly not up to the standard of similar priced Japanese stuff. Clasp logo is stamped rather than crappy laser etching which is commonly found on cheaper watches. Disappointingly, it wouldn't fit my 7.5" wrist. One more link would have done the trick. Unfortunately spare links are not available, hence it's currently on a cheapo leather. I might try it on a mesh.

I'm actually rather pleased with it. It's not incredible for the money but comparing it to Swiss/Japanese stuff it's a bit of a bargain.

Some pics:


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

More pics:


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Chris wonâ€™t understand, you have probably lost him as a friend.  I can see the positives. I like the house logo, I thought it was Shanghai. The movement looks cool as well. :thumbup:

Out of interest what were you drinking? :tongue2:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Very nice, I have to admit it`s a watch I have been mulling over for some time :yes:


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

Looks nice but you could have had ten goers for that lol and sorry to break my image but in saving for a zlatoust diver at the moment lol


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

Nice! It will be a good companion for your wrist


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

chris.ph said:


> Looks nice but you could have had ten goers for that lol and sorry to break my image but in *saving for a zlatoust diver* at the moment lol


 Need to get to the gym then and buiold up the arm muscles, you do know how much one of those weighs? :lol:

I like the classic look of the Chinese piece - - and the watch, apart from Suzie at our local Takeaway when I go for a Beef in Oyster Sauce :lol: It has a classic retro look about it with the subseconds and almost a timex font!


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

Have a look at my photo in add your latest ussr additions, i think i will cope Mel lol


----------



## teadazed (Nov 19, 2013)

Good looking watch. Might be misreading a bit but there seems to be an implication that these may be available cheaper than the eBay store (would be interested)...?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I like it, do they do a black dial?


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

JoT said:


> I like it, do they do a black dial?


 Not as far as I know. There's just another version with date and centre seconds:


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Beer and e-bay deadly combo been there and done it , but nice watch


----------



## cactus (Feb 10, 2011)

Yes nice watch. I will have to make sure I steer clear of the PC when having a drink. :yes:


----------

